# Hermit Vs. Trochus!



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Now thats what i call owned


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hahahaha he said GET OFF ME!!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

did the snail zap him or wtf?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

not zap, just a lighting fast shell twist.. watch it again you will see, hermit crab is alive and well just not going to bother him again


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

And that is why Trochus snails own.









They are very rarely preyed upon by hermits, for good reason.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

lol hermit got pwnd. I often feel bad for my hermits to see them climbing rockwork only to fall all the way to the bottom again.


----------

